# Another ID please



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

not to sure what this is. There is 2 attached to a piece of LR in my tank. Tried sucking them up with a turkey Baster but they aren't having any of it. Seemed
To be really attached. Sorry for the crap cell pics. Need to Up date my phone I guess. Lol if these don't work I'll try and get some more

Cheers


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks to be a Mojano anemone. Good to nip in the bud if you can. They're relatively easy to control if you've only got one or two. Injecting with kalk has worked for me in the past.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks to be a Mojano anemone. Good to nip in the bud if you can. They're relatively easy to control if you've only got one or two. Injecting with kalk has worked for me in the past.


Ya I've found 4. What is klak and where can I find it?? Thanks


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Ya I've found 4. What is klak and where can I find it?? Thanks


Kalkwasser (limewater) is what some people dose from their ATO to maintain calcium and alkalinity. It's very high in PH (12dkh) so it can only be dosed in small amounts.

You can make it into a paste to kill pest anemones like mojano and aphasia.

We sell it but I am sure all other stores carry it also.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

ya picked some up at Im sure at a premium price, and hit them with some paste. turned off pumps and powerheads for about 20min. came across about 10. hope I won the war and not just the battle.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

The war never seems to end with those things sadly 
Cockroaches of the reef tank


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Well so far so good. Been a couple days now and I can't see any. Fingers crossed just a few planted themselfs


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Matt! Long time no speak! I have syringes that I fill up with vinegar. I inject it directly into the mouths when lights out. Works like a charm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Hey Matt! Long time no speak! I have syringes that I fill up with vinegar. I inject it directly into the mouths when lights out. Works like a charm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey what's going on??? Ya man. lol ya I thought of that too. The kalk worked really well too. How are the clown eggs?? They turn into food yet?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ha ha. Clown eggs are fine. I can see the babies eyes now. Too bad they won't make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> Ha ha. Clown eggs are fine. I can see the babies eyes now. Too bad they won't make it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What if you put them in a small tank by themselfs?? Or is there a lot more to it?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't have another tank set up. I would if I had a Refug or something. The babies have no chance. I need the food etc.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

aquaman1 said:


> I don't have another tank set up. I would if I had a Refug or something. The babies have no chance. I need the food etc....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ok. Gotchya


----------

